# show us your crocs



## tjm83 (Mar 21, 2012)

im very excited to be getting my xmas present on monday, a little fresh water crocodile and would love to see others and their enclosures


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 21, 2012)

heres my freshie named snapz , i have had him for 6 months or so [ he was 3 and half when i got him .
i have a new tank on order for him 6x2x2 [ just waiting on the cabinet maker to make the cabinet] . atm his in a 4x1.8x1.8 with half water and half land . [ his new tank will be all water then a 2nd level for land area .]


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

What an awesome set up lol That is sooooo cool, presume they require a bit more TLC then a snake or so? Do you guys pick them up when they are young to try and "train" them at all?


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 21, 2012)

its all in the setup , once the water temp and basking spot is right then its pretty easy to care for him . the water temp sits at 28c and basking is around 35c . a decent water filter is a must [ i made my own and its doing better then the one i had brought] , every now and again ill get him out and let him go for a wonder [ mouth valcro`ed shut ] . other then that i let him be - he tells me when his hungry [ will bum rush u or knock on the tank] . mine duznt like pepole he dont know [ will hide for strangers] but comes out and has a look for regular pepole who visit .


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 21, 2012)

is he quite snappy? how do ya go getting him out and cleaning and stuff?? amazing animal..


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 21, 2012)

justdragons said:


> is he quite snappy? how do ya go getting him out and cleaning and stuff?? amazing animal..


his snappy when hungry [ as per anything thats hungry] . as for geting him out , i manouver him to the corner [ with a peice of dowel] then grab him from the back of the head - keeping away from the pointy end .
heres a short vid of his feeding responce >>>>> DSCF0483.MOV - YouTube


----------



## tjm83 (Mar 21, 2012)

awesome mate thanks for sharing, the lizard and snake pages are endless but croc ones are proving hard to find


----------



## garthy (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, sorry in advance but someone had to do it. here's my pair.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol ^^
Come on guys, it was hard enough to find one, someone else must have one!


----------



## citrus (Mar 21, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> heres my freshie named snapz , i have had him for 6 months or so [ he was 3 and half when i got him .
> i have a new tank on order for him 6x2x2 [ just waiting on the cabinet maker to make the cabinet] . atm his in a 4x1.8x1.8 with half water and half land . [ his new tank will be all water then a 2nd level for land area .]


so that makes him 4 years? what are the growth rates for these guys? i know it goes off food intake but in general?


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 21, 2012)

Do they poop on (land) or in the water ?


----------



## snakeg56 (Mar 21, 2012)

heres one i worked withView attachment 243749


----------



## crocodile_dan (Mar 21, 2012)

citrus: Salties grow quicker than freshies, but salties on average grow around a foot per year for the first 6-8 years, we had one get to 7 foot at 5 years and then our "handlers" were 4 foot at 5 years. Doesn't sound like a lot but a massive difference in general husbandry and safety procedures. 

Ranga: they defecate in water.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 21, 2012)

jealous cant have one in Qld


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

garthy said:


> Ok, sorry in advance but someone had to do it. here's my pair.View attachment 243741



I so wanted to post one like this Ha ha! great minds think alike


----------



## ViridisVixen (Mar 21, 2012)

View attachment 243765
Here's two that are mates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 21, 2012)

Pic didn't work ViridisVixen


----------



## gex13 (Mar 22, 2012)

what license do you need for one of these? there awesome!!


----------



## Ezmay (Mar 22, 2012)

im getting a bub freshy in a couple of weeks hopefully  so exciting!!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

We has him! Yay


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 27, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> We has him! Yay
> 
> View attachment 244531



He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 27, 2012)

is there anything people can do in nsw to push to make crocs legal again coz im ready to just pack my bags n move for 1


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

Come see him soon Tahlia?
Aaaanddd cause you love me..... I need to weighs my snakes *flutters eyelids*


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 27, 2012)

Always wondered, once these things get to the adult size, are you not afraid that they will snap your leg off? Or even kill someone?


----------



## Poggle (Mar 27, 2012)

Tit4n said:


> Always wondered, once these things get to the adult size, are you not afraid that they will snap your leg off? Or even kill someone?



When enough people have big ones, they wil no longer need attack dogs,,,, they will have attack crocs available.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 27, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> We has him! Yay
> 
> View attachment 244531


cool , mine wasnt that small when i got him . what size tank have u put him in ?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice one  Big smile too


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I'm not a dog person!
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/wanna-see-bubba-freshy-183510/
.... Here is some more pics and stuff of ours.
.... I dunno how to do links but if this works- awesome!


----------



## Crocboy (Mar 31, 2012)

Phone pics, bit crappy!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 31, 2012)

Woah! Nice  Got a bit of size to him!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 1, 2012)

This isnt my crock, it is my spotted pythons fave toy. He is always all over it or in its mouth, or standing on it, hanging off it.... I think he's in Looooove with it :shock::lol:




This is a cross between a crockodile and a frog. Its a Frock? No, a Crog? :lol:




Jaz, those videos, you can only see the one where he is eating, silhuetted against the window. Of the other 2 vids, one is just black, the other is just something red? Cant see anything.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah ill take better vids once the croc in his new tank [ being fitted out now]


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 1, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> This isnt my crock, it is my spotted pythons fave toy. He is always all over it or in its mouth, or standing on it, hanging off it.... I think he's in Looooove with it :shock::lol:
> 
> View attachment 245217
> 
> ...



love the pics CaptainRatbag ha ha i 'almost' posted pics of my boys rubber ones but seeing though i already posed with a toy snake around my neck in the other thread i thought i had better not lol mite a been crossing the line ha ha.


The real ones are super cute! and have lovely set ups too  enjoy!


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 249743
View attachment 249744
my little man


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


>



lol just takin your croc on a casual evening stroll..

lol is it being captured or released?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 29, 2012)

Ezmay said:


> View attachment 249743
> View attachment 249744
> my little man



That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Apr 29, 2012)

Crocboy said:


> Phone pics, bit crappy!View attachment 245162
> View attachment 245163



gday mate could ya post a few more pics of these setup`s and crocs they look nice and basic witch is what im looking for when my little guy out grows with fish tank cheer``s


----------



## Firepac (Apr 29, 2012)

.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 29, 2012)

heys my boys new tank , it should do him for a while .


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 29, 2012)

looks great!!!


----------



## DanNG (Apr 29, 2012)

My new pick up


----------



## danthemadman (Apr 29, 2012)

how much do crocs cost


----------



## Ezmay (Apr 29, 2012)

about $300 but depends where u get them i suppose...


----------



## reptilesrkool (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 249856
View attachment 249857
View attachment 249858
View attachment 249859
View attachment 249860
my little guy chopper 34cm his awesome started to jump for him food


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 29, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> What's with that Aboriginals foot; is that croc meat on his big toe?



Looks kinda like a band aid to me....


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 30, 2012)

Judging by the gaping hole in the top of the skull, a "traditional" high caliber centerfire rifle was used .


----------



## Kareeves (Apr 30, 2012)

big feed dat one


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 30, 2012)

citrus said:


> Do you think this is the right thread to post that photo? Even tho its dead why is it ok to stick the knife sharpening steel in the hole in its head? it's sad that you have such little respect for the croc!



Seriously? Maybe it was put in there to keep it from getting dirty? I can imagine sand on a sharpening steel wouldn't be too good??

I love reptiles, yet have still been to a croc farm. It's life.


----------



## citrus (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah it's life but you can still show some respect! And they should be protected.


----------



## JrFear (Apr 30, 2012)

is this going to turn into another thread like the king cobra blood?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 30, 2012)

probably...


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 30, 2012)

well *waruikazi* pic is in bad taste of the thread , pepole want to see there pets - not a croc thats geting cut up to be eatern . its not "show us your dead croc who`s geting cut up" thread is it ?


----------



## Ezmay (May 2, 2012)

View attachment 250177
heres another one of my little poser


----------



## JAS101 (May 2, 2012)

Ezmay said:


> View attachment 250177
> heres another one of my little poser


lol thats a cool pic


----------



## Ezmay (May 2, 2012)

thanx  easy to get pics of him now he knows im his mumma n i feed him  lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 2, 2012)

Why is there picture of a dismembered crocodile in this thread ? i thought this was a place for reptile lovers not reptile killers very bad taste, why do it ? ,nice job of ruining a thread .


----------



## thomasssss (May 2, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Pretty handy spot to put the steal. Who would have thought two .30cal rounds would blow a hole perfect for it?!
> 
> Just a little question for you. Considering there are two people in that picture and that there were actually about 15 people where we were cutting that croc up, how do you know i put the steel in there???
> 
> ...


waruikazi this is the exact same thing that that idiot batanga did it isn't really what people want to see in this thread and is in bad taste like has been said 

i think you should have know better than to do this what was the point of it where you trying to cause an argument? because to me its quite obvious that this is a reptile forum and that people would take offence to seeing a photo of a croc being chopped up we all know it happens but doesn't necessarily mean we want to see it , especially in a thread dedicated to peoples living pet crocs


----------



## SteveNT (May 2, 2012)

Crocs that threaten kids are shot. It's that simple, crocs that threaten me get off scott free. i know what I'm doing. More or less.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

Naww I love crocs <3


----------



## Josh1321995 (May 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Thomas i've posted all of those photos several times plus more on this forum in the past year. There has never been an issue before and a lot of people enjoyed the pictures and me sharing my experiences, that most people never have, with crocodiles. Slateman decided the second picture was innapropriate so he took it down, which is all good. He's obviously decided for whatever reason that the other pictures are all good so he's left them where they are. I didn't post the first two to cause a stir, the third was a bit of a dig at citrus/jesus being a little senstitive. Especially when some of his previous posts are considered.
> 
> I post photo's like that to remind people what these animals are. They are the words biggest reptile predator, there is no predator on the land that can grow bigger than a saltie. Which the majority of saltie and freshie owners seem to forget. They grow to be extremely big and dangerous predators, far more dangerous than any ven. The two crocs i posted were not shot for 'traditional' purposes, they were shot because they were eating peoples dogs and trying to eat people.
> 
> And who the hell is batanga?


yer ok great you have had these experience but this thread WAS for showing off peoples pets and if you want to show off this stuff then go for it but how about you start your own thread and not disturb people without warning. i personally think that posting it on this thread wasnt cool, but sure maybe for another one!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Thomas i've posted all of those photos several times plus more on this forum in the past year. There has never been an issue before and a lot of people enjoyed the pictures and me sharing my experiences, that most people never have, with crocodiles. Slateman decided the second picture was innapropriate so he took it down, which is all good. He's obviously decided for whatever reason that the other pictures are all good so he's left them where they are. I didn't post the first two to cause a stir, the third was a bit of a dig at citrus/jesus being a little senstitive. Especially when some of his previous posts are considered.
> 
> I post photo's like that to remind people what these animals are. They are the words biggest reptile predator, there is no predator on the land that can grow bigger than a saltie. Which the majority of saltie and freshie owners seem to forget. They grow to be extremely big and dangerous predators, far more dangerous than any ven. The two crocs i posted were not shot for 'traditional' purposes, they were shot because they were eating peoples dogs and trying to eat people.
> 
> And who the hell is batanga?




I've got a legit question...

You and Steve NT seem to think a croc should be put down if it has attacked dogs, humans or whatever. Obviously you believe that it might do it again...

Aren't you two of the opinion that crocs are opportunistic and won't actually seek out humans/dogs for a feed, they just have a snack on anything unfortunate enough to venture into their path?

I can cop killing a croc for food, but as far as dangerous crocs are concerned, I think they are just one good reason to stay out of the water. I don't agree with a shark being hunted because it has killed, nor do I agree with it when it comes to crocs, snakes, bears, or even (yes, here I go) domesticated dogs.

Just asking.


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2012)

Yes and no.

I like crocs and i like having them around. People shouldn't go walking through swamps and billabongs, that is asking for trouble and i wouldn't advocate shooting a croc in those situations.

But there has to be a balance between human activity and a crocs right to survive. Crocs do actively hunt people, if there is an area that people frequent pretty often a croc will see them as a feed. There's two things you can do in these situations, one is to scare them and the other is to remove them. Scaring them is usually done by shooting them with bird shot at close range and removing them is eitehr killing them or trapping and sending them to a farm. These two particular crocs were being aggressive toward people in places where we like to go fishing and one was only 50m from houses and a school. Crocs do come out of the water at night and hunt on land, that's just too dangerous imo. Those crocs had to go to keep people safe. 

Not all the crocs that are around here are shot, there's thousands of them. Any afternoon of the week you'll see 20 people fishing at the billabong and you'll see the same number of crocs. Just chilling out not causing anyone any grief, they aren't touched at all. The same as a few places in kakadu and around Darwin, there's places where you'll be fishing on the bank 20m from a 4m saltie (often you won't know it's there) and it won't bat an eyelid at you because they are either scared of people or are so well fed from fish that they don't need or want to eat you. But occasionally you'll get one that turns and either attacks a boat, car or a person. Then that animal has to go. Any persons life is worth more than any animal, no exceptions.



kawasakirider said:


> I've got a legit question...
> 
> You and Steve NT seem to think a croc should be put down if it has attacked dogs, humans or whatever. Obviously you believe that it might do it again...
> 
> ...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 3, 2012)

Fair enough. It would be an awesome experience to be sharing a river bank with crocs whilst fishing.


----------



## thomasssss (May 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I post photo's like that to remind people what these animals are. They are the words biggest reptile predator, there is no predator on the land that can grow bigger than a saltie.


ok i can agree with some of your points there but why is there a need to post the photos of it being skinned and the other one of it being chopped up i think that it could have been left with the big croc just tied up showing the size comparison

as others have said i wouldnt have a problem with any of the photos if they where in a thread of their own but it really wasn't a picture that i expected to see when i clicked on this thread i don't want this to turn into a back and forth argument so im just going to leave it at this , maybe just make another thread for it next time that way people know what there about to see cheers

ill just add that i never really had a that much of a problem with the fact that you had shot it (although i don't really like it) , just that you went and posted photos in this thread


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 4, 2012)

Thats sad :cry:


----------



## citrus (May 4, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> the third was a bit of a dig at citrus/jesus being a little senstitive. Especially when some of his previous posts are considered.



mate its nice to hear you think of me as jesus  but i dont see how thinking that an animal should still be shown respect even once dead is being senstitive? and as for your problem with my posts about you in other threads, you can pm me if you have a problem. but you putting up those photos in this thread about pet crocs just goes to show you just need the attention......


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2012)

citrus said:


> mate its nice to hear you think of me as jesus  but i dont see how thinking that an animal should still be shown respect even once dead is being senstitive? and as for your problem with my posts about you in other threads, you can pm me if you have a problem. but you putting up those photos in this thread about pet crocs just goes to show you just need the attention......



Lol, i'm not sure if you remember but just incase others don't follow that is what you called yourself until you changed your name to something a little more bitter. 

If we want to talk about respect for the animals i'll go back to the original point of posting the first picture. These animals can grow to 1000kg, live for a hundred years and are one of the most efficient predators on the planet. What do the majority of croc keepers think they are going to with them once they out grow the 6ft fish tank they are living in? Just look at the pictures in this thread, crocboy's larger croc is showing the results of being housed in an enclosure that was too small for it (stunted and upturned snout). I'm not saying that crocboy husbandry was the cause of this deformity, but it certainly is deformed. 

There's two options for crocs that outgrow their fishtank, one is to build a dedicated facility to housing a large crocodile. Which the majority of people can't or won't do. They are expensive and require a lot of space and in southern states sometimes require standalone rooms/buildings and significant heating. 

Second option is to send them back to a croc farm, where they are usually euthed before they even reach the croc facilities and are turned into hand bags, if they have no scars, or discarded.

Does that show the animal respect citrus? Whereas the animals i pictured lived longer than most crocs do in the wild (and i would argue in captivity too), contributed to the environment and were then eaten and used for education once they were deemed an unacceptable risk to human life. Which of the above shows the animal more respect? So there's a steel in the bullet hole on one animal, seriously if you find that disrespectful in comparison to the above then meh, Slatey took the pic down anyway. 

I'm looking forward to more attention from you cause that is what i live for.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 4, 2012)

Personally I enjoyed the pics. But I kinda agree, no reason to upset the pet keepers by posting them in their pet thread.


----------



## Ezmay (May 6, 2012)

another one of my boy eating a frog View attachment 250810
sorry bout the crappy pic... iphone...


----------



## JAS101 (May 6, 2012)

Ezmay said:


> another one of my boy eating a frog View attachment 250810
> sorry bout the crappy pic... iphone...


cool pic , is that a saltie ?


----------



## Ezmay (May 6, 2012)

thanks  yeah, he sure is


----------



## Tassie97 (May 6, 2012)

Ezmay said:


> another one of my boy eating a frog View attachment 250810
> sorry bout the crappy pic... iphone...


why are you feeding it frogs?!


----------



## Ezmay (May 7, 2012)

had the top off getting out uneaten food and the frog jumped off the wall behind and into the tank... i really wasnt thrilled at the idea of it eating it but hey... i wasnt going to try and remove it from his mouth!! 
anywho, he snapped it up straight away... im sorry if iv offended


----------



## disintegratus (May 7, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Any persons life is worth more than any animal, no exceptions.




Completely and utterly disagree with this one. Bring back survival of the fittest!!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 7, 2012)

Talk about a thread hijack 

Can we please see some more pics of folks pet crockodiles.... with thier heads still attached That is what this thread was started for!


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (May 7, 2012)

I for one thought the pics were pretty cool, get over it. 
Would like to see some more pictures of captives and hear about the growth rates that you guys have them at? From my understanding you can feed them very little to keep them at a smaller size, (some would say that is cruel, but it's more reminiscent of a wild situation with feeding aperiodically)


----------

